# 3DPrintBoardPro > Free Self Promotion >  MakerClub - Learn 3D printed robotics - MakerClub.org

## BenMakerClub

Hi there!

We're MakerClub.org, and we want to teach you how to make your own 3D printed robots!

You may have heard of us through TechCrunch, this very website, or not at all - in which case, hey whatsup!

Our aim is, through our robotics projects, to give makers all the skills they need for invention and to hack their home - 3D design, Coding, Electronics and 3D printing.



Our robots are all 3D printed, arduino-powered and controllable via your mobile using our MakerConnect app! 

You can also win a free 3D printed bust &/or a 3D printed catapult with our new referral competition!!!



We'd love for you to get involved! Please check out our IndieGoGo campaign and our Website to see our full ranges of projects and for more info!

Thanks guys,
Ben

----------

